# Cabin Fever Run Part Duece



## Seth (Dec 13, 2011)

If anybody is bored, theres a jet boat run on January 21, 2012 on the Gasconade near Belle, MO. Boats are leaving Rollins Ferry Access at 9am and running upriver to the first gravel bar above the Hwy 42 bridge near Vienna. The round trip will be nearly 50 miles.

The plan is to run up to the gravel bar, fry up some suckers and taders and hang out for a while before running back down river 25 miles to the Rollins Ferry access. They are planning on getting back close to dark.


----------



## bulldog (Dec 13, 2011)

Thats a long run!! I'm pretty sure I could go 50 miles on 24 gallons, maybe. Darn gas mileage. Keep all of us informed, reminded and updated. Thanks Seth!! Any chance of spraying any cows on this run?


----------



## Seth (Dec 14, 2011)

What rig are you running thats get that bad of mileage? My 115 Etec gets around 4 if I figured right. Most of the boats will have 150 on up to 250's but also have 30-36 gallon fuel tanks though. Im sure there will be an inboard or two there as well.


----------



## fender66 (Dec 14, 2011)

If my rig were running...I'd not be able to run that far either. Not only the mileage issue, but my tank is too small and only holds 19 gallons. #-o 

Take pictures, be safe, and have fun. Hopefully I'll be running next year with you.


----------



## lowe1648 (Dec 14, 2011)

You can always haul a few extra cans with I do it every weekend I camp.


----------



## bulldog (Dec 14, 2011)

I was being halfway sarcastic. I get between 3 and 4 mpg I think. Unfortunatley I have plans for that whole day so I will not be attending. Be safe.


----------



## Seth (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm not positive if I will be making it myself either. We just got moved in to our first home and have a lot of work ahead of us so I'll just have to see how things look that weekend.


----------



## Darkside (Dec 14, 2011)

Two thoughts...

1. I know a lot of outboard boats that get 1.5 to 2 mpg max. I had a 115 Yamaha 2stk and if it reached 2mpg on a given day it would be considered good LOL. My buddy has a 125 Merc that isn't any better, especially when running close to wide open which I imagine is par for the course going that distance. 

2. 50 miles and nearly $90 in fuel and oil for the outboard - man that's expensive for a sucker and potato meal. However, it speaks volumes for the quality of your company in MO! Out east, we might have to make it a meal of fresh venison and walleye, and even then might have to rich'n the pot with a bucket of litteneck clams just to get guys to show up.

That MO crowd is a group of guys I need to get to know! Not that I've ever had sucker (fried or otherwise), but there's a first for everything!


----------



## bulldog (Dec 14, 2011)

Seth said:


> I'm not positive if I will be making it myself either. We just got moved in to our first home and have a lot of work ahead of us so I'll just have to see how things look that weekend.



Congrats on the home!!!!!!


----------



## Seth (Dec 14, 2011)

Darkside said:


> Two thoughts...
> 
> 1. I know a lot of outboard boats that get 1.5 to 2 mpg max. I had a 115 Yamaha 2stk and if it reached 2mpg on a given day it would be considered good LOL. My buddy has a 125 Merc that isn't any better, especially when running close to wide open which I imagine is par for the course going that distance.
> 
> ...



Walleye is my #1 fish to eat, but suckers and crappie are a toss up for #2! They may look ugly but they got the most delicious white meat you can imagine a fish having. They only drawback is they are boney but if you score them properly, you shouldn't ever get a bone.

Those older 2 stroke motors are major gas hogs compared to my Etec. My previous boat was a 1648 with a 1995 50hp 2 stroke jet and it used more fuel than my 115 mainly because it got overloaded so easily. If it was just me and one other small person in the boat it did better, but I still don't think it compared to my 115. I know for a fact I made a 5 mile run and burned 5 gallons once with the old boat when I had a bit too much of a load on board.

This past spring we fished a tournament on a lake and the conditions were really rough so I was cavitating all day long. I filled the tank as full as I could before hand and we ran 40 something miles based on the mile markers and also idled around a lot and I figured up between 3-3.5 mpg for the day. That was running WOT also when we were moving. I'm sure I could hit 4 easily on a smooth river and running 4500 rpm's vs 5300.

If I do make it to this run, I will be sure to fill up all the way and get a good estimate on what my mpg actually is under normal conditions. I'm curious myself to make sure I didn't do my math wrong.


----------



## Seth (Dec 14, 2011)

bulldog said:


> Seth said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not positive if I will be making it myself either. We just got moved in to our first home and have a lot of work ahead of us so I'll just have to see how things look that weekend.
> ...



Thanks! I had to go meet up with the Lowes truck today so they could install our new washer, dryer, and fridge. Our sofa and loveseat should be in next week as well. We'll just have to rough it and use the lawn chairs inside for a few days. :mrgreen:


----------

